# Howell, MI Tag2010-405 neutered/white 8yrs??



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Tag Number:*Tag2010-405 

*Name:*03/22/2010










*Gender/Altered:*Male Altered
*Age/DOB: *3/1/2002 
*Breed(s)/Purebred:*German Shepherd Dog Mix
*Colors:*White Tan
*Size/Weight*:Large 
*Collar Color/Type:*Black Webbing 
*Available for Adoption:*3/29/2010 
*Last Date Available:*4/21/2010 
*Intake Status:*Stray 
*Where Found:*Windmoor Road 


Livingston County MI - Animal Control - Adoptable Dog Viewer

*Livingston County Animal Control*
Email:* [email protected]*
418 S. Highlander Way 
Howell, MI 48843
517.546.2154 
517.546.0232 Fax​ 
Adoptable Shepherd: Stray: Petfinder​ 
I just called for any information on him and they wouldn't tell me anything as he is a stray. I asked about age and they didn't suggest an age as they haven't done any vetting yet, but his petfinder page suggests 8 years old. I will try and get in to see him later today if I can.​


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

bump, I am close to the shelter if anyone wants an eval or pull, I can help with transport also.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

I can help with transport....


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

morning bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Adopted!


----------

